# Enter Network password keeps poping up in Outlook 2003



## mikey06516

I use outlook 2003 to send/receive Email from my SBC DSL account which is set to check for new email every 5 minutes. Lately the "enter network password" dialog box keeps popping up even though the password is keyed in and saved already. I use AVG anti-virus which scans email, and also use an assante router on a home network. I also notice that lately, when I go to click on internet explorer, a dailog box will pop up saying I am not currently online or there is no internet connection (something to that effect) and I have to click the connect button in order to get online. This is also somewhat new as this was not happening a few weeks ago. I don't recall changing anything that could cause this. Any ideas? Maybe the two problems are connected?

Mike


----------



## UK-forever

I am also having a similar problem on my wifes system. It is OK for days on end and then suddenly does this all day and then back to OK again.

All service packs applied and MS updates. ISP - BT.


----------



## newhouse1390

Same problem here...any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## clapenskie

*Outlook Password Dialog Box Keeps Popping Up*

I am having the same problem as well. XP Pro SP2 Office 2003 SP2

Cliff


----------



## ayneeda

Same agonizing problem Outlook 2002


----------



## sweetloop

I've experience this problem myself. It's something that has been discussed at length on other threads that I've read. Here are a few things to try:

1. Update your virus scanner and run a full system scan. It's unlikely, but possible that a worm is causing this.

2. In outlook, try clicking:

Tools
Email Accounts
View or change existing account
Select your account & click change
Make sure account info is right and "Remember password" is checked
Click on More settings
Click the "Outgoing server" tab
Make sure the "Remember Password" checkbox is checked here too.
3. Try disabling any firewall you have in case that is interfering

4. Try disabling any virus scanning software you have in case that is interfering.

5. Try deleting your mail account in Outlook and recreating it.

6. When I had this problem it was with my university mail account. I accessed this account through outlook at home and through a webmail interface anywhere else. Whenever my inbox *on the server* got close to the 50MB quota there would be a warning message displayed in the webmail. When I was near the quota Outlook would always prompt me for a password. In my case, the solution was to delete some junk from the mailbox on the server and I would stop being prompted for a password in Outlook. I don't know what it was on the server that caused this, but that's what fixed it. I know this won't be the cause/solution for everyone, but if you use a similar system, make sure the mailbox on the server isn't full or nearly full. Contact your ISP and/or server administrator and ask them if this might be the cause.


----------



## tkrol

I am getting the same issue. I resently upgraded Norton to Norton 360. Then IE 6.0 address bar entries started freezing up the computer. Additionally the Password box comes up when Outlook (2003) is open. I fixed the IE issue by unchecking the configuration for "enable 3rd party browser extensions". This has not fixed the password issue though. Any updates on how to fix this?


----------



## grogotech

I had exactly the same problem with Outlook 2003 Service Pack 3. I tried all sorts of things including:
* Checking various registry keys suggested by other posts on this issue in various forums.
* Deleting the mail account and re-entering the details.
* Removing the mail profile and re-adding it.
* Removing office including outlook and re-installing.
* Applying Service Pack 3 for Office 2003.

Finally I found a post that suggested that I remove the user and re-add them.

This resolved the problem.

Pat


----------



## kneemoe

Wish I could take credit for this one - 
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winxp/t1130775940

the relevant part is;
Outlook thinks it remembers a password (shows it in the account setup) but then keeps prompting everytime
user/program commits a send/recieve

Follow the next steps to solve this issue:
>
>1. Close all running programs
>2. Click on [Start] » Run
>3. Type "Regedit" and click [OK]
>4. Open the following folder:
>HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
>5. Now choose Edit » New » Expandable String Value
>6. Enter "AppData" as a name
>7. Double click the new entry
>8. Enter "%USERPROFILE%\Application Data" in the value data field.
>9. Close the registry editor 


I was struggling with this issue all day yesterday on one of our Administrator's computers. I deleted the account in outlook, I changed his password on the server, I even reinstalled Office totally. Nothing worked until I stumbled onto the information above - I'm posting it here because this worked for me (and a bunch of folks on the other forum), hope this helps you guys,
Dan W.


----------



## Roamin

I too was dealing with continually entering the password for each Outlook send or receive. My user profile had become corrupted after a power glitch during a Windows update and I found my backup had a problem as well so I had to create a new user. I went through all 3 of the Microsoft suggested fixes in Microsoft Knowledge Base article 290684 which did not work. 
Tried the "Enter "%USERPROFILE%\Application Data" in the value data field." from Dan's (kneemoe) post above which did fix the problem. 
Thanks, John


----------



## tarponjim

Months ago I did the registry steps outlined above, and the pop up for the password went away for good, or so I thought. Now, I'm getting the password pop up again. When I go to the registry, the "fix" is still there, so now what? Do I delete it and enter it again, or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## turneriver

I deleted a bunch of emails from my email server inbox, and the annoying popups asking for my log-in, as well as the errors connecting to my email server, stopped.

BTW, I already had an AppData file in the Registry, so could not create a new one. It contained - %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming

I have Vista and outlook 2003.


----------

